# What's your villager popularity score?



## Byngo (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello everybody! 

I seen a thread on another AC website where people would post their villager popularity score based on this. I thought it would be fun to have something like that here! 

Here's how points work: For each villager, they get points based on what tier they're in. Extremely popular gives 4 points, very popular gives 3 points, middle of the road and slightly popular gives 2 points, bottom of the barrel gives 1 point. So the highest possible score is 40, likewise the lowest is 10.

Here's mine. 
Apple, 2 points
Bam, 3 points
Bianca, 2 points
Ch?vre, 2 points
Diana, 4 points
Erik, 3 points
Fauna, 4 points
Flora, 3 points
Hamlet, 2 points
Sydney, 1 point

Total: 26


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sounds fun, and number 4 is my favorite number!  Here goes:

Chrissy, 3 points
Kabuki, 3 points
Mira, 3 points
Stitches, 4 points
Merengue, 4 points
Freya, 3 points
Diana, 4 points
Eugene, 3 points
Pekoe, 3 points
Total: 30 points. I'm higher than you.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmm

Julian - 4pts
Stitches - 4pts
Merengue - 4pts
Francine - 3pts
Octavian - 3pts
Wolfgang - 3pts
Phoebe - 3pts
Benjamin - 1pt
Puddles - 1pt
Gladys - 1pt
Total: 27pts

Hm... Not too bad.


----------



## Kailani (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's see...

Julian: 4 Points
Marshal: 4 Points
Whitney: 4 Points
Erik: 3 Points
Bam: 3 Points
Molly: 3 Points
Pashmina: 2 Points
Cheri: 2 Points
Lionel: 1 Point
Avery: 1 Point

Altogether....

*27!*


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 25, 2013)

Merengue: 4
Fauna: 3
Goldie:2
Chief:3
Muffy:3
Static:3
Vesta:3
Blaire:2
Wendy:2
Buck:1

Total of 26! Not too bad c: I can't find Blaire so I hope I got it right...


----------



## Twisk (Nov 25, 2013)

Julian - 4 
Colton - 4
Erik - 3
Bruce - 3
Bunnie - 2
Pango - 1
Gloria - 1
Alice - 1
Paula - 1
Rod - 1

Total - 26

I was a bit surprised by the ranking of Alice and Bunnie (expected both to be ranked one level higher). Maybe there should also be a level of villagers below "not very popular" that's called "practically no one wants them." Because to have Alice in the lowest ranked level seems strange to me, I mean she's very cute xP


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 25, 2013)

As of right now...

Diana: 4
Kiki-: 3
Klye: 3 or 4 (I guess he used to be really popular ;A; )
Patty: -1
Bangle: 1
Hamlet: 2
Sterling: 1
Skye: 4
Cesar: -1
Score: 17

It's a shame I'm restarting I used to have all the uber popular villagers like Fauna, Zucker, Marshal, Merengue, Mitzi, Chrissy, Erik, Lopez, Tangy, Lolly but alas I gave them up for a life of crime ~_~


----------



## effluo (Nov 25, 2013)

Marshal: 4
Rosie: 4
Stitches: 4
Diana: 4
Lolly: 4
Lucky: 3
Coco: 3
Bruce: 3
Muffy: 3
Melba: 2

Total-34

I love all my villagers. I didn't realize most were that popular. Oh well.. ^^


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 25, 2013)

*Pacaland's Score*
Bree: 1
Iggly: 1
Zell: 3
Alfonso: 2
Frita: 2
Apple: 2
O'Hare: 3
Chief: 3
Midge: 1
Blanche: 2
Total: 20/40

*Finch's Score*
Doc: 1
Puddles: 1
Francine: 3
Ava: 1
Kody: 2
Renee: 1
Marshall: 4
Sally: 1
Static: 2
Filbert: 2
Total: 18/40

Looks like I failed. 
I still love my villagers though


----------



## Boccages (Nov 25, 2013)

I think the way it is set, the higher your score, the blander your village gets. So I'm aiming at a lower score.

Marcel - 2 pts

Rod - 1 pt

Lopez - 3 pts

Friga - 2 pts

Roald - 2 pts

Wart Jr. - 1 pt

Sylvia - 1 pt

Kitty - 2 pt

Drake - 1 pt

Kitt - 1 pt

TOTAL - 16 pts


----------



## FireNinja1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Here goes.

Agent S - 2
Fauna - 4
Astrid - 1
Kid Cat - 4
Rudy - 4
Wolfgang - 3
Eugene - 2
Hopper - 1
Tammy - 1
Bree - 1

23/40 :/


----------



## Byngo (Nov 25, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I think the way it is set, the higher your score, the blander your village gets. So I'm aiming at a lower score



That's entirely subjective. In my opinion, the less popular villagers aren't popular because, well... They're usually bland. Keyword: Usually. Not always the case


----------



## Li'lE23 (Nov 25, 2013)

Let's see…

Daisy:2
Phil:1
Flo:2
Diana:4
Monty:3
Alfonso:2
Winnie:2
Apollo:3
Peanut:3

Altogether…22!

I don't think this list is very accurate though for the last three tiers.  I'd say only the first tier is right.  But this is based off of tumblr popularity, so I guess it'll be different…


----------



## yourlilemogirl (Nov 25, 2013)

4 - Merengue
3 - Whitney
3 - Wolfgang
3 - Flora
4 - Bob
2 - Del
2 - Roald
3 - Baabara
2 - Henry         +
-------------------
26.

meh, it's a very old image, and villager popularity changes as often as the weather :B

edit: +1/27 with Alice. i forgot to count her since i'm working on getting rid of her *shrugs*


----------



## Cou (Nov 25, 2013)

Alright, this looks fun! 

Let's see how my babies are doing...

Marshal - 4
Julian - 4
Ankha - 4
Beau - 4
Tia - 4
Rosie - 4
Merengue - 4
Erik - 3
Pashmina - 3
Savannah - 2

Total: 36


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 25, 2013)

prince - 1
willow - 2
peanut - 3
sally - 1
roscoe - 3
wendy - 2
chadder - 2
punchy - 3
pecan - 2 
pekoe - 3
*total: 22*
not too bad XD, about halfway there!


----------



## mapleshine (Nov 25, 2013)

Marshal-4
Diana- 4
Fauna- 4
Rosie- 4
Lolly-4
Goldie- 2
Rudy-3
Roscoe- 1
Charlise- 1
Broccolo-1

29  I think I did it right. ^^


----------



## Laudine (Nov 25, 2013)

Hmmm...

Broffina - 1
Goose - 1
Graham - 2
Gaston - 2
Anicotti - 1
Pekoe - 3
Leonardo - 1
Barold - 1
Big Top - 1
Felicity (will get her very soon ) - 2

Total 15. Ah well, I love them all anyway <3


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 25, 2013)

Ooooh! I've always wanted to see something like this! Here's mine:

Cookie - 2
Fuchsia - 2
Drago - 3
Pierce - 1
Aurora - 3
Whitney - 4
Julian - 4
Elvis - 1
Molly - 3
Savannah - 2

Total: 25!
I think tat's about right


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 25, 2013)

Rocco - 1
Jambette - 1
Violet - 1
Bubbles - 1
Bertha - 2
Boone - 1
Deirdre - 2
Alfonso - 2
Eugene - 3
Tex - 1

*Total: *15
I don't care what anyone says, my villagers are the best.


----------



## Bon (Nov 25, 2013)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I think the way it is set, the higher your score, the blander your village gets. So I'm aiming at a lower score.



Agreed. Having the same villagers as everyone else is usually... not very exciting!
Mine:

Marshal - 4
Fauna - 4
Diana - 4
Bruce - 2
Genji - 2 _(added because HE WILL MOVE IN SOON I CAN FEEL IT)_
Carmen - 2
Deirdre - 2
Chester - 1
Jacques - 1
Bettina - 1

Total of 23. I think I have a pretty good balance of non-populars and populars!


----------



## Minties (Nov 25, 2013)

Marshal - 4
Julian - 4
Diana - 4
Merengue - 4
Filbert - 2
Apple - 2
Maple - 3
Lolly - 4
Chrissy - 3
Skye - 3

My score: 33

I guess I just like cute ones


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 25, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> Rocco - 1
> Jambette - 1
> Violet - 1
> Bubbles - 1
> ...



I love the hippos too! Though only had Harry in my alt town briefly and never had the others. ~ and I really want Biff cause he was one of my favs on the GC, and I was so happy he returned. But with the inclusion of deer villagers I've let them overrun.

My old town that corrupted:
4 Marshal
4 Julian
4 Diana
3 Bruce
3 Zell
3 Fauna
3 Lopez
3 Muffy
2 Roald
2 Papi
*31 total. *
Muffy and Roald weren't dreamies though, they were being held to get uchi/jock PWP suggests.

My new town:
4 Diana
4 Marina
3 Bruce
3 Fauna
3 Zell
3 Bam
3 Erik
3 Mira
2 Henry
1 Twiggy
*29 total. *
This time Mira is on hold for uchi PWP and Marina moved infront of my house, so I'm going to have to let her go sometime, waiting until I've gotten the town up to date though and have decided on someone to replace her with. 
Diana and Bruce are also both being held in my spare town right now, currently TTing to get one of them to move in now, and then for Daisy to free up my final space for a friend to get the other.


----------



## Reverse Will (Nov 25, 2013)

Hopefully I've done this right...

Diana - 4
Poppy - 2
Hazel - 1
Boone - 1
Hans - 1
Vladimir - 1
Peaches - 1
Merry - 1
Walker - 1

Total: 13
Heh..Loser Village! Although I do only have 9 villagers. I don't really care for most of my 1s, so I won't stop them when they try to move..there's some villagers I'd really like (Kabuki and Ankha), but I'm not in a hurry. I'd like to meet the rest and "try them out"


----------



## MetaTriforce (Nov 25, 2013)

Marshal: 4
Marina: 4
Julian: 4
Ankha: 4
Rosie: 4
Zucker: 4
Stitches: 4
Kabuki: 3
Mira: 3
Axel: 1

My total is 35. They're all pretty popular except for Axel, who has been one of my favorite jocks since the GameCube game.


----------



## Bravedart (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok...
Marshal 4pts
Cookie 3pts 
Biskit 2pts
Chadder 2pts
Alfonso 2pts
Amelia 1pts
Deena 1pts
Boone 1pts
Diva 1pts
Limberg 1pts
18 pts... ._.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 26, 2013)

Merengue, 4 points
Diana, 4 points
Marina, 4 points
Maple, 3 Points
Peanut, 3 Points
Cookie, 3 Points
Molly, 3 Points
Marcie, 2 Points
Flurry, 4 Points
Julian, 4 Points
Total: 34/40.


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 26, 2013)

Diana - 4
Marshal - 4
Marina - 4
Flora - 3
Chief - 3
Lucky - 3
Tank - 1
Flo - 1
Total - 23

I have 8 villagers atm


----------



## Dozer (Nov 26, 2013)

Agnes - 1
Pinky - 1
Wendy- 1
Flurry - 3
Lolly - 4
Diana - 4
Klaus- 1
Vic - 1
Lyman - 1
Papi - 1

18... Meh, I love my guys and carefully handpicked all of them except Flurry and Diana, who were starters, so it doesn't bother me. Really though, I love almost every villager in the game. It's a little disheartening to see so many cool animals categorized as "bottom of the barrel". But I guess the blandness of a mouse made of cheese or an awesome ghostly viking bull can't compete with the sheer originality and awesomeness of "white wolf" and "purple wolf".


----------



## Farobi (Nov 26, 2013)

Before I cycled.

Marshal - 4
Merengue - 4
Lolly - 4
Bianca - 3
Kyle - 3
Phoebe - 3
Rudy - 3
Tom - 2
Moe - 2
Violet - 1

31/40. Pretty good, I'm happy iM not at the bottom half.


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ankha* - 4
*Diana *- 4
*Lolly *- 4
*Rosie *- 4
*Phoebe *- 3
*Wolfgang *- 3
*Bam *- 3
*Erik *- 3
*Punchy *- 3
*Ruby *- 2

Total - 33

They?re all my dream villagers except for Punhcy, my favorite villager of ALL villagers in the game is *Ruby *^^


----------



## Jamie Wing (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't know wherever to give Static a 2 or 3 now...
I only have 6.

Astrid-2    (would have got a one for being creepy towards me but she isn't that bad looking)
Puddles-2  (would also have got a one but she seems to be okay with me)
Dora-3 
Static- 2/3
Antonio-3  (he's normal unlike the rest)
O'Hare-3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 26, 2013)

Wendy - 2 points
Kitty - 1 point
Merengue - 4 points
Del - 1 point
Apple - 2 points
Deirdre - 2 points
Shep - 2 points
Teddy - 1 point
Peaches - 1 point
Penelope - 1 point

Altogether 17 points. Wow. Compared to others, this is low.
Oh well. I dislike Teddy, Peaches, Deirdre, Penelope and Kitty.


----------



## captainabby (Nov 26, 2013)

let's see... mine would be

Kyle - 3 points

Drago- 3 points

Wolfgang - 3 points

Bam - 3 points

Lobo - 3 points 

Bluebear - 3 points

Mira - 3 points

Kitty - 2 points

Axel - 1 points

Pudge - 1 points

so that's 25ish. I didn't realize the amount of 3 point villagers I have haha.


----------



## nammie (Nov 26, 2013)

Marshal - 4
Marina - 4
Zucker - 4
Beau - 4
Tia - 4
Diana - 4
Octavian - 3
Bruce - 3
Rudy - 3
Blanche - 2

Total: 35/40

lol I really like the cute ones.....


----------



## Phoebe (Nov 26, 2013)

Stitches-4
Erik-3
Poncho-3
Lobo-3
Marshal-4
Tangy-4
Fauna-3
Melba-2
Freya-3
Deirdre-2

Total: 31 :3
They're all dreamies so I'm very happy with that


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok here goes:
Frobert-1
Wolfgang-3
Peewee-1
Gaston-1
Celia-1
Lily-2
Rodney-2
Kyle-3
Lobo-2
So 16/40...
Lol Even though it's a low score I still like most of them! It's only Peewee and Celia that are not wanted. Lol soz to those who like them. I'm trying to get Celia out for someone so I will have 8 spaces after that! Oh yeah I only have 9/10 villagers in my town!


----------



## mayorkristyn (Nov 26, 2013)

Ankha: 4
Fauna: 4
Marina: 4
Marshal: 4
Rosie: 4
Stitches: 4
Bam: 3
Wolfgang: 3
Muffy: 3
Goldie: 2

34. Hope I got that right!


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 26, 2013)

Sydney - 1
Eugene - 2
Erik - 4
Bangle - 2
Tom - 2
Astrid - 1
Rocket - 1
Stitches - 4
Curlos - 1
Tank - 1

Total - 19


----------



## JellyBeans (Nov 26, 2013)

Apple: 3 
Cheri: 2
Chief: 3
Eloise: 2
Flurry: 3
Hamlet: 2
Mira: 2
Ozzie: 2
Rodney: 2.
Tammy: 2

Oops forgot to use the chart. They're all my dreamies so I am happy with 23/40.


----------



## skully (Nov 26, 2013)

I scored 30!
Wolfgang - 3
Merengue - 4
Hamlet - 3
Bunnie - 2
Samson - 1
Bam - 3
Freya - 3
Stitch - 4
Whitney - 3


----------



## Itachi (Nov 26, 2013)

Marshal - 4
Fang - 4
Ankha - 4
Punchy - 3
Fauna - 3
Whitney - 3
Peanut - 3
Mira - 3
Snake - 2
Tom - 2

Total - 34


----------



## dollydaydream (Nov 26, 2013)

Julian- 4
Fauna- 4
Lolly- 4
Coco- 3
Static- 3
Puddles- 3
Gabi- 2
Hugh- 2
Daisy- 2
Queenie- 2

32 ppls!


----------



## esc (Nov 26, 2013)

fauna - 3
marshal - 4
beau - 4
zell - 3
ankha - 4
lucky - 3
bam - 3
bruce - 3
marina - 4
fuchsia - 2

33 points
but i'm planning to move fuchsia out after she requests some pwps so i can stay at 9 villagers.​


----------



## Cariad (Nov 26, 2013)

Barold - 1
Coach - 1
Victoria - 2
Hazel - 2
Wart jr. - 1
Ribbot - 2
Savannah - 1
Derwin - 1
Pancetti - 2
Jacques - 2
My score is 15...
My friend has Julian, Frita, Daisy and Gala without getting trades, she is probably a high scorer


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 26, 2013)

Love this thread idea! Alrighty, heer mine :v

Aurora: 3

Gwen: 2

Bob: 4

Kidd: 3

Mira: 3

Wendy: 3

Sly: 2

Agent S : 3

Static: 4


Final Score: 27


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 26, 2013)

Marshal: 4
Ankha: 4
Stitches: 4
Diana: 4
Chrissy: 3
Francine: 3
Mira: 3
Cherry: 2?
Olivia: 1 (I think she should go up a tier)
Rosie: 4

Total: 28


----------



## Byngo (Nov 26, 2013)

I wonder if anyone has a rank of 40—That would be creyy~


----------



## Stitched (Nov 26, 2013)

Current town:
Purrl - 2
Sterling - 1
Chow - 2
Renee - 2
Bill - 2
Stitches - 4
Jacques - 1 
Deirdre - 2

Total: 16/40
lol wow

Dream town:
Purrl - 2
Stitches - 4
Jacques - 1
Sterling - 1
Deirdre - 2
Olivia - 2
Dotty - 2
Wolfgang - 3
Sydney - 2

Total: 19/40

I really like my villagers so idc about my rating, but wow.  I thought some of my villagers were more popular.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

This deserves a bump! I want to see more scores. c;


----------



## Coolio15 (Nov 27, 2013)

Here's mine 
Blanche-2
Chester-1
Cherry-2
Shari-2
Chadder-1
Henry-1
Soleil-1
Hamphrey-3
Flip-1
Molly-3
17/40...eh whatever.
Molly and Hamphrey are the only semi-popular villagers that I have but I don't really care since I love all my villagers!

My sister wanted me to rank her villagers popularity too so..
Camofrog-1
Zucker-4
Hugh-1
Skye-4
Deirdre-2
Apple-3
Phil-2
Alfonso-2
Flora-3
Rudy-3
25/40 so yeah although it was close she seems to have more favorable villagers than I do according to the forum
Update!: My sister got Zucker through a giveaway so now her town is even more popular!


----------



## Jamie Wing (Nov 30, 2013)

My younger brother TT'd on my file!  NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
My new village includes
Cole-2
Francine-2
Camofrog-1
Winnie-3
Flip-3
Muffy-1


----------



## cIementine (Nov 30, 2013)

Diana 4
Fauna 4
Lolly 4
Merengue 4
Shep 3
O'hare 3
Ruby 3
Molly 3
Rooney 1
fang 4

33 c:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, I don't quite have all my villagers yet, havnig reset my game. So, I'll just make my maximum 23 for now...

Freckles: She's pretty sweet for a duck. To be fair, I'll give her a three.
Genji: Pretty cool. Looking at him, he kind of reminds me of my favorite Tamagotchi character, Kuromametchi. I'll give him a four.
Barold: I may regret saying this later but... HE'S SO F*@&ING CUTE! FOUR POINTS!
Freya: After resetting my old game, I was really hoping I would get Wolfgang or Fang, or even Chief again, but I was alright with Freya. The wolf villagers are my favorite species, since Chief and I were best friends in my old file. Go ahead, ship me with him if you want. Anyways, Freya has an awesome house, complete with rockstar decorations. I really like her electric guitar, because it reminds me of Chief, who I bought an electric guitar from. FOUR.
Maple: To be honest, she looks pretty, however, the fact her catchphrase is "honey" gets me weirded out. "So, what's up? Need to talk to me, honey?" I mean, WTH?! Two points, since she's nice to me...
Beardo: He's pretty cool. Wasn't expecting him to be a bear, though. Three points.
Total: 20/24

I'll add points to the total as new villagers come in my town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorAvalon said:


> Diana 4
> Fauna 4
> Lolly 4
> Merengue 4
> ...



Oh my god, you have Fang? I'm so dang jealous. Fang was one of my first villagers in my first save file.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Nov 30, 2013)

Diana - 4 points
Drago - 3 points
Fauna - 3 points
Freya - 3 points
Cookie - 3 points
Tex - 1 point
Lyman - 1 point
Caroline - 2 points
Croque - 1 point

TOTAL = 21


----------



## laceydearie (Nov 30, 2013)

Shep - 4
Tangy - 4
Stitches -4
Zell -3
Whitney - 3
Hopper -3
Rudy - 3
Bunnie - 2
Genji - 2
Sheldon - 1

Total = 29. I used Villagertrade's (tumblr) image so this may be off


----------



## Byngo (Nov 30, 2013)

I edited the hyperlink "this" to Hound00med's thread ranking villagers based on popularity. It's more appropriate than Tumblr's popularity rankings, since this isn't even Tumblr. I apologize to everyone who used my previous link. >~<


----------



## pockets (Dec 1, 2013)

Beau: 4
Diana: 4
Fauna: 4
Rudy: 3
Sprinkle: 3
Static: 2
Blanche: 2
Fuchsia: 2
Jacques: 2
Celia: 1

27/40

I wish Jacques and Static were more popular, they're awesome! I'm also sad that my baby Celia isn't popular at all...


----------



## ThomasNLD (Dec 1, 2013)

Fang - 4
Chrissy - 3
Mira - 3
Agent S - 2
Blaire - 2
Cherry - 2
Jacques - 2
Gladys - 1
Simon - 1

20/36

Ah well.... Gladys and Simon deserve a better score. Jacques and Cherry are indeed a bit meh.....


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

More scores? c:


----------



## MetaTriforce (Dec 3, 2013)

MetaTriforce said:


> Marshal: 4
> Marina: 4
> Julian: 4
> Ankha: 4
> ...



I was going to update mine to match the new link, but it ended up being the same


----------



## LinDUNguin (Dec 3, 2013)

Stitches - 4
Papi - 2
Pecan - 2
Deirdre - 2
Lolly - 4
Marina - 4
Bunnie - 2
Henry - 2
Roald - 2
Elvis - 2

Total: 26
Definitely an outdated list though. Either way,  I like all of my villagers, popular or unpopular


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

LinDUNguin said:


> Stitches - 4
> Papi - 2
> Pecan - 2
> Deirdre - 2
> ...



How is it outdated? The list was made less then month ago.


----------



## Gummysaur (Dec 3, 2013)

Erik - 3
Rudy - 3
Genji - 2
Pashmina - 2
Lily - 2
Gala - 2
Moe - 2
Curt - 1
Pippy - 1 (HOW is this sweetheart at the lowest tier?!)

Total = 18
Not bad. c: Still sad that Pippy is so low, she's so awesome. (up close she may look a bit...odd, but hey, she's still adorable imo!)


----------



## Byngo (Dec 9, 2013)

No ones posted here for a while~

Any new scores? :3


----------



## Chie (Dec 9, 2013)

nvm o -o need to count again


----------



## kerryelizabeth (Dec 10, 2013)

Tia - 4
Whitney - 4
Marina - 4
Stitches - 4
Lopez - 3
Lucky - 3
Wolfgang - 3
Bam - 3
Fuchsia - 2
Merry - 2

Total of: 32 :3


----------



## Hyoon (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, this is cool! :3 
My villagers are: 
Marshal - 4 pts
Julian - 4 pts
Diana - 4 pts
Lolly - 4 pts
Zucker - 4 pts
Rosie - 4 pts
Genji - 2 pts
Shari - 2 pts
Fang - 4 pts
Bam - 3 pts
Total: 35 pts~


----------



## Jellieyz (Dec 10, 2013)

Biskit - 1
Blanche - 2
Cousteau - 1
Erik - 3
Ch?vre - 2
Flo - 1
Colton - 2
Olivia - 1
Penelope - 1
Zucker - 4

Total = 18

Honestly thought Olivia and Colton would be more popular as does Ch?vre.


----------



## Stacie (Dec 10, 2013)

I only have 8 villagers right now so I'm counting the last two that were in my town.

O'hare - 3
Pietro - 3
Blanche - 2
Dotty - 1  She's usually popular on other websites, this surprised me.
Eunice - 1
Hazel - 1
Pango - 1
Jeremiah - 1
Rocco - 1
Rory - 1

15!  Rory and Eunice are the two that are no longer in my town.  I don't really have any "dreamies", but Rocco and Blanche are probably my favorites in my town atm.


----------



## tcd269 (Dec 10, 2013)

Whitney - 4
Lucky - 3
Muffy - 2
Hamphrey - 2
Genji - 2
Kyle -2 
Carmen - 2
Annalisa - 1
Peggy - 1
Pippy - 1
20/40


----------



## woody (Dec 10, 2013)

colton2olivia1avery1nan1phil2bunnie2charlise1lobo2ribbot2

*14 points!*


----------



## LilyElizabeth (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a feeling I'm going to get a low one but here goes!

Flurry: 3
Fang: 4 (really!?)
Benjamin: 1 (I love him though )
Rosie: 4
Biskit: 1
Iggly: 1
Peck: 1
Savannah: 2 
Tammy: 1

18... boo!


----------



## Clairyb (Dec 10, 2013)

Beau - 4 points
Simon - 1 point
Rod - 1 point
Zucker - 4 points
Olaf - 1 point
Pietro - 3 points
Marina - 4 points
Roscoe - 2 points
Frita - 2 points
Fauna - 4 points

Total = 26/40 Not bad


----------



## Laurina (Dec 10, 2013)

Rolf: 2 points.
Eugene: 2 points.
Poncho: 2 points.
Hamphrey: 2 points.
Muffy: 2 points.
Diana: 4 points.
Skye: 4 points.
Zucker: 4 points.
Erik: 3 points.
Marshal: 4 points.

All together: *29* points.


----------



## Mao (Dec 10, 2013)

O'hare 3
Pango 1 
Felicity 2
Mitzi 2
Flurry 3
Chrissy 3
Zucker 4
Erik 4

Total= 22 ^^


----------



## Xanarcah (Dec 10, 2013)

Julian - 4
Mira - 3
Wendy - 2
Frank - 1
Kabuki - 3
Caroline - 1
Pecan - 2
Olivia - 1
Drago - 3
Olaf - 1

Total - *21*. o: I'd have thought that Olivia would be a little higher up on the list. 

Once I rearange my town and get my final set of villagers into their permanent spots, my town will look more like this:

Julian - 4
Mira - 3
Wendy - 2
Drago - 3
Lucy - 1
Marina - 4
Zucker - 4
Octavian - 3
Olivia - 1
Pecan - 2

Total - *27*.


----------



## deardeer (Dec 10, 2013)

Merengue - 4
Skye - 4
Zucker - 4
Beau - 4
Diana - 4
Rosie - 4
Erik - 3
Wolfgang - 3
Lopez - 3
Deirdre - 2

Total = 35/40

um lol I look dumb with my populars but I liiiike them


----------



## Byngo (Dec 10, 2013)

deardeer said:


> Merengue - 4
> Skye - 4
> Zucker - 4
> Beau - 4
> ...



I think you have the highest score I've seen o-o

But there's nothing wrong with having very popular villagers or not, what matters is if you love them or not. <3


----------



## Bliss (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok so here's mine:

Simon - 1
Rocket - 1
Winnie - 1   (although I don't know why I love her!)
Chow - 1
Goldie - 2  (again, love )
O'Hare - 3   (Really?)
Antonio - 1
Blaire - 2   (d'aww)

Total score = 12

Pretty low but I love my town so far


----------



## MetaTriforce (Dec 10, 2013)

deardeer said:


> Merengue - 4
> Skye - 4
> Zucker - 4
> Beau - 4
> ...



I kind of feel the same way sometimes. (I got a 35, too) But I like all of my villagers too much.


----------



## Nelly (Dec 10, 2013)

Cousteau - 1
Wart. Jr - 1
Keaton - 1
Peanut - 2
Aurora - 2
Anabelle - 1
Hazel - 1
Hamphrey - 3
Muffy - 3
Rodeo - 1
Total = 16

...Well, that's a little upsetting.
I would love some of the more populars, but many of my villagers I would be crushed if they left.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Dec 10, 2013)

Fang - 4
Flora - 3
Pashmina - 2
Eugene - 2
Mitzi - 2
Maelle - 1
Sheldon - 1
Paula - 1
Purrl - 1

Score: 17
Wow.. that's horrible!!


----------



## UchiCherry (Dec 10, 2013)

Update!

Marshal: 4
Stitches: 4
Merengue: 4
Ankha: 4
Diana: 4
Rosie: 4
Chrissy: 3
Francine:3
Cherry: 2
Olivia: 1

Total: 33 (I counted wrong last time, I forgot to count Rosie! Sorry Rosie!)


----------



## ayeeprill (Dec 10, 2013)

Merengue: 4
Skye: 4
Kiki: 2 
Cheri: 3
Blanche: 2
Diana: 4
Molly: 3
Bruce: 2
Zell: 3
Big Top: 1

28/40! Funny because the 2s are most of my favorites (Along with two 4's Skye and Merengue, and a 3, Cheri)


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Updating my town:

Diana - 4
Marshal - 4
Marina - 4
Flora - 3
Phoebe - 3
Chief - 3
Lucky - 3
Flo - 1
Total - 25

Again, I have 8 villagers atm(Shari moved out).


----------



## juneau (Dec 11, 2013)

Merengue - 4
Camofrog - 1
Shep - 2
Eugene - 2
Rosie - 4
Mira - 3
Yuka - 1
Ribbot - 2 
Maple - 2
Biskit - 1

Total - 22

Not bad considering these are my first ten villagers. I may just keep all of them since I'd have to severely remodel my town if anyone moves their house now (except Merengue, Shep and Eugene, since their houses are in a desolate part of town I haven't decorated yet), and I don't wanna do that. 

I'm a little surprised at Biskit's "bottom of barrel" rating, he sort of reminds me of a dog version of Stitches.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 11, 2013)

*Axel: *2 points
*Kyle: *3 points
*Nan: *2 points
*Cherry: *2 points
*Joey: *1 point
*Coco: *3 points
*Henry: *2 points
*Tutu: *2 points
*Diva: *1 point
*Elise: *1 point

*Total: *19 / 40

If, however, we were to go with starters

*Bluebear: *3 points
*Chow: *1 point
*Chevre: *2 points
*Axel: *2 points
*Erik: *4 points

*Total: * 12 / 20


----------



## beth19 (Dec 11, 2013)

mine
Mitzi 3
Kyle 3
Eugene 3
curt 2
Tiffany i think a 2
tucker 2
Victoria soon getting 2
boomer 1
tabby 1
mallary 1
 total 20


----------



## a potato (Dec 11, 2013)

Merengue: 4 pts
Julian 4 pts
Marina: 4 pts
Zucker: 4 pts
Octavian: 4 pts
Pietro: 3 pts
Shari: 3 pts
Muffy: 3 pts
Avery: 2 pts 
Flip: 2 pts

Total: 33 pts


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 11, 2013)

Updating!


Kitty - 1 point
Merengue - 4 points
Del - 1 point
Apple - 2 points
Deirdre - 2 points
Shep - 2 points
Teddy - 1 point
Peaches - 1 point
Vesta - 2 points

17


----------



## Mizutama (Dec 11, 2013)

Let's see...

Julian 4
Flurry 3
Chief 3
Joey 2
Blanche 2
Kidd 1
Pate 1
Rory 1
Antonio 1

= 18

Still need to get quite a few of these out...


----------



## Kahzel (Dec 11, 2013)

Let's see:

Merengue: 4 points
Francine: 3 points
Genji: 2
Angus: 1
Anicotti: 1
Coach: 1
Curlos: 1
Elmer: 1
Paula: 1
Tammi: 1

Total: 16

Meh, half my favorite villagers are the unpopular ones tho, and i want Paula outta town, this may change at some point.


----------



## Colrayne (Dec 11, 2013)

Mott - 1
Gladys - 1
Fang - 4
Rasher - 1
Whitney - 4
Hippeux - 1
Sylvia - 1
Cole - 1
Bella - 1

Total: *15* 

So, not very popular at all I guess XD


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 13, 2013)

Updating again - 

Vesta - 2
Kitty - 1
Merengue - 4
Del - 1
Apple - 2
Deirdre - 2
Shep - 2
Teddy - 1 
Peaches -1
Zucker (moving in on Sunday) - 4

Total - 21


----------



## Brendino (Dec 13, 2013)

*Ankha*: 4 points.
*Rudy*: 3 points.
*Maple*: 2 points.
*Pashmina*: 2 points.
*Ruby*: 2 points.
*Amelia*: 2 points.
*Mint*: 2 points.
*Camofrog*: 1 point.
*Gloria*: 1 point.

*Total*: 19 points.

When I still had Apple it would've added an extra two points for 21 total. I might update this if I get a 10th villager soon.


----------



## Solarah (Dec 14, 2013)

*Marina* - 4 points
*Beau* - 4 points
*Chief* - 3 points
*Pashmina* - 3 points
*Hopper* - 3 points
*Felicity* - 2 points
*Antonio* - 1 point
*Timbra* - 1 point
*Keaton* - 1 point

Total: *22 points*

I didn't think Hopper was so popular, I don't like him much to be honest ^^; Not too bad though.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 14, 2013)

Ankha - 4
Skye - 4
O'Hare - 3
Cookie - 2
Aurora - 2
Willow - 2
Clay - 1
Daisy - 1
Annalisa - 1
Altogether 20. Higher than I thought.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 14, 2013)

*Merengue *- 4 
*Stitches* - 4
*Zucker* - 4
*Kyle* - 2
*Willow* - 2
*Ozzie* - 2
*Bangle* - 2
*Cherry* - 2
*Drift* - 1

*23* Total... not bad. I'm only at nine villagers, however.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 18, 2013)

Another update just because I'm bored. 

Merengue - 4
Stitches - 4
Zucker - 4
Apple - 2
Del - 1
Vesta - 2
Deirdre - 2
Shep - 2
Peaches - 1
Teddy - 1

Total - 23
Good score!


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Update:
Diana - 4
Marshal - 4
Marina - 4
Flora - 3
Chief - 3
Jacques - 2
Sparro - 1 
Flo - 1
Dizzy - 1
Total - 23


----------



## Mayormaddi (Jul 6, 2014)

BumpleB:

Merengue - 4 pts
Bam - 4 pts
Peanut - 3 pts
Kabuki - 3 pts
Filbert - 3 pts
Alli - 1 pt
Jacques - 1 pt
Greta - 1 pt
Keaton - 1 pt
Kevin - 1 pt
     total - 22 pts


----------



## Hypno KK (Jul 6, 2014)

Mine's 16. I'm surprised it was so high, some of the villagers have moved up in popularity and I wasn't expecting that.

"High" by my standards, obviously, the villagers I like tend to be quite unpopular.


----------



## Bearica (Jul 6, 2014)

Macaron:
Stitches - 4 pts
Marshal - 4 pts
Bam - 4 pts
Chrissy - 3 pts
Maple - 3 pts
Poppy - 3 pts
Muffy - 3 pts
Shari - 2 pts
Fang - 4 pts
*Total - 30 pts*

Rosemary:
Ankha - 4 pts
Whitney - 4 pts
Bluebear - 2 pts
Carmen - 2 pts
Wolfgang - 3 pts
Erik - 3 pts
Pekoe - 2 pts
Genji - 2 pts
Gladys - 1 pt
Tammy - 1 pt
*Total - 24 pts*


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 6, 2014)

Pango-1
Beardo-1
Lionel-1
Caroline-1
Ankha-4
Muffy-3
Felicity-2
Rosie- 4
Marshal- 4
Freckles-1 

Total: 22 (I do plan to replace Marshal and Freckles with Maple and Lucky so that would put me at: 23, not a super whole lot of difference.)

My cycling:
Whitney-4
Ruby-2
Molly-3
Fauna-4
Julian-4
Lolly-4
Cookie-3
Drift-1
Nana-1

Total: 26 but I do have one slot open because Fang just moved out.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jul 6, 2014)

Mitzi: 2
Molly: 3
Joey: 2
Tangy: 3
Lionel: 1
Walt: 1
Gruff: 1
Renee: 2
Sterling: 1
Willow: 2

Total: 18 points!


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 6, 2014)

Looks like My second town broke the highest score. I added it twice to be sure.

*SakuraV*
Rocco 1
Benedict 1
Ed 1
Kidd 1
Blanche 1
Merengue 4
Flora 3
Apple 3
Peanut 3
Hazel 1

Total = 17/40

*Xmas*
Deirdre 3
Apple 3
Iggly 1
Cesar 1
Freckles 1
Bam 4
Cherry 3
Diana 4
Fauna 4

Total = 51/40


----------



## Pirate (Jul 6, 2014)

Merengue - 4 points
Marshal - 4 points
Ankha - 4 points
Julian - 4 points
Fang - 4 points
Punchy - 3 points
Maple - 3 points
Muffy - 3 points
Bunnie - 2 points
*Total:* 31

I don't have Bunnie _yet_, but my current 9th villager plots are all in a "peppy lock" so I'm more than sure I'll be getting her very soon.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 6, 2014)

Miya902 said:


> Looks like My second town broke the highest score. I added it twice to be sure.
> 
> *SakuraV*
> Rocco 1
> ...


Your second town should only be 24 on its own.


----------



## groovymayor (Jul 6, 2014)

Beau - 4
Diana - 4
Marina - 4
Rocco - 1
Biff - 1
Carmen - 2
Pierce - 1
Angus - 1
Hans - 1

In total: 19


----------



## Laudine (Jul 6, 2014)

Laudine said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Broffina - 1
> Goose - 1
> ...



Oh my... my olden days 
Here is my score with my newer, permanent villagers!
Anicotti: 1
Colton: 2
Fang: 4
Felicity: 2
Francine: 3
Marshal: 4
Papi: 2
Pekoe: 2
Phoebe: 3
Sterling: 1

Total 24 now.


----------



## MayorOrpheus (Jul 6, 2014)

Fang - 4 pts
Julian - 4 pts 
Kid Cat - 3 pts (worth a million, come on)
Drago - 3 pts
Mitzi - 2 pts
Anchovy - 1 pt
Peewee - 1 pt
Monique - 1 pt
Phil - 1 pt
Total - 20

Those last two kill my score! Peewee and Anchovy are staying though. I really like them.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 6, 2014)

Here is mine (I only have 9 villagers atm):

Bluebear: 2
Aurora: 1
Buck: 1
Fuchsia: 3
Eugene: 3
Axel: 2
Curlos: 1
Croque: 1
Jeremiah: 1

Total: 15


----------



## mstout (Jul 6, 2014)

Kevin - 1
Henry - 1
Willow - 2
Rooney - 1
Drago - 3
Sprinkle - 3
Phoebe - 3
Stitches - 4
Marina - 4
Fang - 4
26, eh


----------



## Freya (Jul 6, 2014)

Kid Cat-
Rosie-4
Lucky-3
Apollo-2
Lolly-4
Marshal-4
Whitney-4
Poppy-3
Papi-2
Phoebe-3
Total: 29 ^.^


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jul 6, 2014)

Bob- 3
Tom- 2
Willow- 2
Merry- 2
Chevre- 2
Frita- 2
Henry- 1
Walker- 1
Nibbles- 1
Mac- 1

Total- 17 points


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 6, 2014)

Marshal- 4
Cookie- 3
Wolfgang- 3
Pashmina- 1
Lyman- 1
Mint- 2
Erik- 3
Timbra- 1
Savannah- 1
Bruce- 3
Total: 22, ehh...i like my unpopular villagers


----------



## Lee-chan (Jul 6, 2014)

Town of Cookie:
3 - Maple
2 - Pekoe
2 - Goldie
2 - Merry
4 - Marshal
1 - Blanche
3 - Chief
2 - Filbert
2 - Peanut
4 - Zucker

Score: 25 not bad haha ^^

Town of Cholette:
4 - Fang
4 - Diana
4 - Marshal
2 - Frita
2 - Felicity
3 - Lopez
4 - Beau
1 - Nana
4 - Ankha
3 - Molly

Score: 31 (not all of the popular ones are staying though )


----------



## Shydragon (Jul 6, 2014)

Pecan - 2
Flora - 2
Kid Cat - 3
Marina - 4
Ankha - 4
Tucker - 1
Pekoe - 2
Wolfgang - 3
Paula - 1 (replaced Tex recently, haven't gotten around to updating my signature)

22
Though the score would be higher if I didn't always keep an empty space in my town


----------



## Locket (Jul 6, 2014)

Well, here goes nothing


Freckles:1 point
Willow:2 points
Limberg:1 point
Curly:1 point
Joey:2 points
O'Hare:3 points
Lily:3 points
Sylvia:1 point

Total:14 wow

(NUUU NOT PHIL IN DA BOTTOM)


----------



## 413x (Jul 6, 2014)

Oooh boy, lets see...
Marshal - 4
Stitches - 4
Julian - 4
Francine - 3
Coco - 3
Genji - 3
O'Hare - 3
Colton - 3
Tammy - 1 (Aww c'mon she's a decent looking uchi! )
Cheri - 3

Total: 31 points


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 6, 2014)

Celadon:

Gladys - 1 Point
Queenie - 1 Point
Cousteau - 1 Point
Puddles - 1 Point
Boomer - 1 Point
Pierce - 1 Point
Peanut - 2 Points
Lobo - 2 Points
Lopez - 3 Points
Erik - 3 Points
Total - 16 Points

Chrome:

Blaire - 1 Point
Pudge - 1 Point
Bill - 1 Point
Peggy - 1 Point
Flo - 1 Point
Static - 3 Points
Fang - 4 Points
Whitney - 4 Points
Total - 16 Points

Trout:

Kitty - 1 Point
Moe - 1 Point
Kiki - 2 Points
Merry - 2 Points
Katt - 2 Points
Mitzi - 2 Points
Kabuki - 2 Points
Kid Cat - 3 Points
Punchy - 3 Points
Ankha - 4 Points
Total - 22 Points


----------



## Starlight (Jul 6, 2014)

Rosie- 4
Marshal- 4
Muffy- 3
Purrl- 2
Fauna- 4
Bruce- 3
Whitney- 4
Punchy- 3
Kid Cat- 3
Simon- 1

Total: 31


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 6, 2014)

Rudy-2
Marina-4
Mira-3
Kabuki-2
Walt-1
Stitches-4
Diana-4
Rosie-4
Zell-3
Skye-3

Total:30


----------

